# Rocky Fork Carp Outing Scouting-



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey guys and gals- I scouted out Rocky Fork Lake that will be the area for the June outing, at tpets request,since I live really close to it. This area is EXCELLENT !!! The bank space by the campgrounds is never ending, grassy and well groomed, flat, and very easy to get to. In fact, many areas you can park by the spots. Anyways, I was talking to the ranger and she said that the ODNR netted some big females to get their eggs, seems they raise these fish to feed other stocked fish program. Anyway, they netted many over 30 pounds!!! If any of you are thinking about coming down, by all means, this is a must do outing, as far as easy,clean,big carp and over all great place to be. CATKING


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the GREAT report. Pretty sure I'll be there but, wifey may have alternate plans


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I might have to try to make this one. I enjoy all of them, and this one sounds like it would be no different.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

awesome..i was hoping not to walk a thousand mile to my spot like east habor..lol..save me a campsite..


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

'King...can ya send me a PM with directions to the campgrounds and info.?
I wont beable to make the May outting due to working weekends this month, but will be at the June outting for sure. I will have weekdays off and want to pre-fish the Rocky Fork area this month.

Scott


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

catking said:


> Hey guys and gals- I scouted out Rocky Fork Lake that will be the area for the June outing, at tpets request,since I live really close to it. This area is EXCELLENT !!! The bank space by the campgrounds is never ending, grassy and well groomed, flat, and very easy to get to. In fact, many areas you can park by the spots. Anyways, I was talking to the ranger and she said that the ODNR netted some big females to get their eggs, seems they raise these fish to feed other stocked fish program. Anyway, they netted many over 30 pounds!!! If any of you are thinking about coming down, by all means, this is a must do outing, as far as easy,clean,big carp and over all great place to be. CATKING


Well, there you have it. The Rocky Fork outing has been officially jinxed The weather will be awful and only a couple small fish will be caught (all going to the corn chucker himself), just like Stonlick last year. Thanks alot catking


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey guys......Catking will be hosting the event and setting things up for Rocky Fork. I will not be able to make this event due to prior family arrangements. As for West Branch, I will have everything posted by this coming weeks end. I have some of it done and will get it uploaded sometime this morning.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2004)

I just fished the campgrounds last week. No takers but they are in there because I seen them jumping.  I usually walk on over past the boat ramp and fish the side right by the road and do pretty well.  Sounds like it should be fun.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Wich day will have the most anglers fishing this event, fri, sat or sun?


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Jack- Alot of the CAG guys fish Friday & Saturday. So that's a toss up. I'll be there both days, but mainly Saturday. Your best bet would be Saturday, as this is also the food day  CATKING


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2004)

Fished the campgrounds at Rocky Fork both thurs. and friday. Thursday I caught a 25in. on carp and Friday I got a 20in. catfish. The carp was everwhere. I seen alot of carp jump up on the banks chasing each other, I think they were spawning. I was fishing about 1ft. deep. I had a lot of bites, they just wasnt running with it for very long.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

getting closer, how many people are attending?


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Flat,

I will get a post with all the details, people coming, etc. posted sometime in the next week. I generally get that done in the week or 2 following the current event. Today is the last day of the West Branch event.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm almost positive I'll be able to make this one. I'll probably only be able to come out on Sunday, but thats better than nothing.


----------

